# NEWS: ArabBSD



## vermaden (Jun 7, 2011)

ArabBSD is a project which aims to provide infrastructure for the most reliable and secured operating system FreeBSD - which is BSD Family Member-. We aim to have our own Arab Operating System developers soon starting from the analysis of FreeBSD infrastructure,  block diagram formulation and call for research groups within each field.  Anyone who is interesting in operating systems and their news can join us. They will keep up with OS. OS is about everything in life containing all the types of programming. You can develop in the kernel and you can use this Operating System as a virtual environment for your project.

SOURCE: https://sites.google.com/site/arabbsd/


----------



## da1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Maybe it's just me but, why not stick to 1 OS? Why have so many offsprings?


----------



## troberts (Jun 7, 2011)

*Is this R&D*

Am I correct in thinking ArabBSD is more about researching and developing code to be incorporated into FreeBSD to make it that much better, than about making a fork of FreeBSD?


----------



## da1 (Jun 7, 2011)

troberts said:
			
		

> Am I correct in thinking ArabBSD is more about researching and developing code to be incorporated into FreeBSD to make it that much better, than about making a fork of FreeBSD?


If that would be the case, they wouldn't fork it, they would just write code .


----------



## gkontos (Jun 7, 2011)

da1 said:
			
		

> Maybe it's just me but, why not stick to 1 OS? Why have so many offsprings?


+1

I also see a lot of Macbooks in the photo. Is the any sponsorship from Apple here ?


----------



## aragon (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't understand what the point of it is.  FreeBSD for Arabs?  And if so, how does standard FreeBSD fall short for Arabs?


----------



## da1 (Jun 7, 2011)

aragon said:
			
		

> I don't understand what the point of it is.  FreeBSD for Arabs?  And if so, how does standard FreeBSD fall short for Arabs?



Maybe they want it in Arab.  Do we have an Arab localization by the way?


----------



## ManaHime (Jun 8, 2011)

Even if we didn't, why not just translate it if that's what they want?


----------



## da1 (Jun 8, 2011)

D4rkSilver said:
			
		

> Even if we didn't, why not just translate it if that's what they want?



My point exactly.


----------



## kpedersen (Jun 8, 2011)

Looking at the screenshot, it seems that being an Arab is not a very high priority requirement for being a developer lol.

It is like having GingerBSD, and the majority of developers in the picture having brown hair.

This probably sounds racist but it really isn't meant to! I am just saying that I look more arabic than the majority of the guys there and I am a fairly typical Scandinavian looking male lmao.


----------



## da1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Speaking about the picture, I just remembered I noticed half or more of the laptops there being Apple .


----------



## bbzz (Jun 8, 2011)

The logo looks like cross between FreeBSD, Windows, and Ubuntu. God help us..

And it doesn't say what "ARAB" really is..
Could be _Asynchronous Ripple Adder Bridge_ or _Advanced Restoration Advisory Board_. Maybe _American Royal Academy of Ballet_?


----------



## _martin (Jun 8, 2011)

bbzz said:
			
		

> Maybe _American Royal Academy of Ballet_?


Put me for $50 on that one ;-)


----------



## da1 (Jun 8, 2011)

=)))))


----------



## carlton_draught (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm encouraged to know that at least FreeBSD and Linux compare favorably to Windows 2000.


----------



## _martin (Jun 9, 2011)

carlton_draught said:
			
		

> I'm encouraged to know that at least FreeBSD and Linux compare favorably to Windows 2000.



I'm sorry but what is the point of comparing new versions of OS (FreeBSD/Linux) to the old one (Windows 2000)? Windows 2000 was released on Feb 2000 - more than 11 years ago. Argh, uh?

Definitely there are valid arguments why to go with *NIX systems instead of Windows one; but c'mon - "comparison" presented on that web is just one smiley-misleading table.


----------



## carlton_draught (Jun 9, 2011)

matoatlantis said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but what is the point of comparing new versions of OS (FreeBSD/Linux) to the old one (Windows 2000)? Windows 2000 was released on Feb 2000 - more than 11 years ago. Argh, uh?


I weighed up whether I should add another emoticon to confirm that I was indeed having a joke, but as you can verify there are already enough emoticons in the subject matter already.


----------



## _martin (Jun 9, 2011)

carlton_draught said:
			
		

> I weighed up whether I should add another emoticon to confirm that I was indeed having a joke, but as you can verify there are already enough emoticons in the subject matter already.



Heh, good one .. well, sometimes it's hard to get the irony from a text .. or is it?


----------



## Zare (Jun 9, 2011)

That chart is also linked somewhere on FreeBSD website. It should be taken down, because it's 10 years old. Offtopic, but the situation has rather changed - Linux has taken a lot of server market share from UNIX, they've spread across all markets, Windows has basically become a decent multi-user OS with a ton of FOSS software available on it. While I agree that programming is easier on FreeBSD than on Linux distributions, because of cohesive, complete OS and stable API/ABI, Windows programmers have access to tools we use, and a helluva lot more.


----------



## troberts (Jun 9, 2011)

*Not a true fork*

After reading more from on ArabBSD on different sites, I get the feeling it is not a "true" fork like when Theo forked NetBSD and created OpenBSD, or when Mathew forked FreeBSD and created DragonflyBSD. Similar to how PC-BSD *is* FreeBSD but users get a GUI and a DE in the default install while adding applications is as easy as it is on Windows/Mac, ArabBSD *will be* FreeBSD, but focused on getting things Arabic/Muslim-focused. I found a link to Sabily, a fork of Ubuntu, that will do a better job of explaining what I mean.


----------



## gkontos (Jun 9, 2011)

In the Start FreeBSD section there are links for downloading vmware workstation with key generator!


----------



## kpedersen (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol just read the vs Windows comparison chart and would love to argue 2 things..

1) It is unfair to compare FreeBSD against Windows 2000. Windows 2000 was an incredible release of Windows and does not correctly represent the usual rabble of crappy bloated releases such as Vista/7.

2) For some reason it is under the idea that free software does not work on Windows. AFAIK it is easier to get the latest binary version of e.g firefox on Windows than it is for any other OS lol

I do love these comparison tables... I might make a comparison table of comparison tables.

Viva la ArabBSD!


----------



## Zare (Jun 9, 2011)

@kpedersen, like I said, that chart is 10 years old. Comparison was between FreeBSD 4.4, Linux 2.4 and Windows 2000. A lot of free software got ported to Windows in last 10 years, situation was quite different before.


----------



## _martin (Jun 9, 2011)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> I do love these comparison tables... I might make a comparison table of comparison tables.



Don't forget to attach smileys too! 

I don't want to sound judgmental (and off-topic even in off-topic threads), but I have seen worse things promoted (_accidentally from the same location) by our management due to .. well - money.


----------

